# Am I too late to get therapy?



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

So, I been struggling with anxiety attacks this past few months, which I manage to get under control at times, but they now seem to be getting worse. I reel stressed, down, light headed and panicky. I was referred to seek therapy by my gp few months back but never took the courage.

Negative thoughts in my mind keep rushing in my head, afraid of getting comments or remarks or sarcastic jokes about me from certain people and my awkwardness etc. 

I'm going abroad in the middle of February, because my mom wanted company and we're visiting family for a few months. I don't know why I booked,* just wanted to get out of this place somehow.

I felt that I wasn't bad enough and felt better, but this month my anxiety has gotten worse again, I'm getting regrets, fear of my social awkwardness and bad experiences from last summer when the very hot weather I always liked made me feel panicky faint and horrible, like I was sensitive to it. And the inner fear of, if I be happy, something bad will happen. And the fear of my panic attacks making me feel light headed and horrible.

I been hearing stuff on the news about how hard it is for certain people to get to a mental health professional on the NHS 
Would it be worth giving therapy a call? Or have I left it too late now? 
Is there much they can do?


----------



## romina83 (Dec 30, 2011)

milo2020 said:


> So, I been struggling with anxiety attacks this past few months, which I manage to get under control at times, but they now seem to be getting worse. I reel stressed, down, light headed and panicky. I was referred to seek therapy by my gp few months back but never took the courage.
> 
> Negative thoughts in my mind keep rushing in my head, afraid of getting comments or remarks or sarcastic jokes about me from certain people and my awkwardness etc.
> 
> ...


Its never too late. They can do so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

milo2020 said:


> So, I been struggling with anxiety attacks this past few months, which I manage to get under control at times, but they now seem to be getting worse. I reel stressed, down, light headed and panicky. I was referred to seek therapy by my gp few months back but never took the courage.
> 
> Negative thoughts in my mind keep rushing in my head, afraid of getting comments or remarks or sarcastic jokes about me from certain people and my awkwardness etc.
> 
> ...


I have heard people from Britain complain about a 6 month wait time for mental health services. You can always read up on the theory of CBT (cognitive behavioral therapy) and apply the principals to yourself. There's also online CBT. CBT is based on the idea that your thoughts are what cause your feelings and behaviors, not external stimuli like people, situations and events. That is, it's not the stimuli that causes your emotions, but it's how you interpret and perceive that stimuli.



> All treatment groups, for both in-person and online CBT, significantly improved in symptoms. One study found better outcomes for the online treatment, and the others found equal results between the two types. The online treatments required much less clinician time, making them more cost-effective.


http://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/...test-trend-in-mental-health-care-201511048551


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is never too late to get therapy.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

its never to late


----------



## emillarson (Aug 19, 2016)

Why do you think that ? Never its to late for nothing and for therapy never


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

scarpia said:


> I have heard people from Britain complain about a 6 month wait time for mental health services. You can always read up on the theory of CBT (cognitive behavioral therapy) and apply the principals to yourself. There's also online CBT. CBT is based on the idea that your thoughts are what cause your feelings and behaviors, not external stimuli like people, situations and events. That is, it's not the stimuli that causes your emotions, but it's how you interpret and perceive that stimuli.
> 
> http://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/...test-trend-in-mental-health-care-201511048551


Thanks for your advice, I will be looking into online CBT.


----------

